# CanoScan N67OU Driver for Mac OS 10.6



## Argol (Aug 21, 2010)

I can find a driver for this scanner above OS 10.4 and it doesn't work with 10.6.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

http://forums.techguy.org/7538535-post9.html


----------



## Argol (Aug 21, 2010)

These may work for 10.4 but they do not for 10.6


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Argol said:


> These may work for 10.4 but they do not for 10.6


I don't have that scanner so I can't test, but for the TWAIN driver they have a separate *10.6* version. Are those the ones you used?


----------



## Argol (Aug 21, 2010)

I downloaded the 5 components for SANE 10.6, but I can't get the scanner to work


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Argol said:


> I downloaded the 5 components for SANE 10.6, but I can't get the scanner to work


Can you be more specific?
I'm confused since there is only 3 files.

By chance do you have Apple Developer Tools installed? (aka Xcode)
Scanners through TWAIN don't auto-detect and we might have to had a device entry to a plist file for it to be recognized.

Does any info show up in */Applications/Utilities/System Profiler* under USB that it even sees the device?

If you start */Applications/Utilities/Console*, click *Show Log List*, then select *All Messages*, then plug the scanner in, is there any new messages appended to end of that list?


----------



## Argol (Aug 21, 2010)

I downloaded TWAIN SANE interface, SANE Preference Pane, SANE backends, libusb, and gettext--the last not needed for the program. I do not have Xcode.
Profiler sees the scanner but there is no message in the Console list. The SANE.prefPANE is in PreferencePanes, but no plist in Preferences.


----------



## Argol (Aug 21, 2010)

I thought I should reïnstall the components, and now it works! I appreciate your help, I was getting and didn't think of it before.


----------

